# farmington canyon



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

Any one been up farmington canyon


----------



## greatwhitehunter (Nov 16, 2007)

I would if it was open...


----------



## cdlarse1 (Nov 23, 2012)

wonder if they'll ever open it again


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

won't be open until 2014 last I heard


----------

